# Fatality Statistics



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

BLS is a great resource to have. You can pull great informational data from this source and transform it in to a Toolbox talk...

http://www.bls.gov/iif/oshwc/cfoi/all_worker.pdf

2010 - *Fatal occupational injuries by selected characteristics*

*DIED AT WORK IN THE U.S* 
*Men......... 4,192*
*Women .......355*

*20 to 24 years ....240*
*25 to 34 years ....756*
*35 to 44 years ....849*
*45 to 54 years ....1,124*
*55 to 64 years ....921*​
*65 and over........565*

*White ............................................................3,279*
*Black or African American .............................384*
*Hispanic or Latino...........................................682*
*American Indian or Alaskan Native..................31*
*Asian, Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander ...141*
*Multiple races .....................................................7*​
*Other races or not reported ...............................23*

*BY PROFESSION*
*Roofers ............................................................................57*​ 
*DIED FROM FALLS (not necessarely a roofer)*​*Falls *...................................................................*635*
*Fall to lower level ..............................................515*
*Fall down stairs or steps .....................................30*
*Fall from floor, dock, or ground level ..................15*
*Fall through existing floor opening ....................... 8*
*Fall through floor surface .......................................–*
*Fall from loading dock ............................................–*
*Fall from ground level to lower level .....................–*
*Fall from ladder ...................................................129*
*Fall from piled or stacked material .......................–*
*Fall from roof .......................................................117*
*Fall through existing roof opening ..........................9*
*Fall through roof surface .......................................18*
*Fall through skylight ...............................................20*
*Fall from roof edge .................................................49*
*Fall from scaffold, staging ......................................44*
*Fall from building girders or other structural steel .......22*
*Fall from nonmoving vehicle ........................................76*
*Fall to lower level, n.e.c. ...............................................75*
*Jump to lower level .........................................................6*
*Fall on same level .........................................................93*
*Fall to floor, walkway, or other surface ........................76* 
*Fall onto or against objects ..........................................12*​


----------



## Excellent Roofing (Dec 30, 2011)

Great information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

How the hell does this help!?!....:no:


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

You two are too funny


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> How the hell does this help!?!....:no:


Well lets see, you tell your employees; if you dont want to be part of this statistic then you need to work safely...


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Those are some pretty dramitic numbers.


----------



## Excellent Roofing (Dec 30, 2011)

*Fataility Statistics*



Interloc said:


> How the hell does this help!?!....:no:


Interloc, et al.

It's great information because it tells me a lot of things. For one, just as many died falling from the ladders as the roof. In years past, we had several bad falls, all from ladders. So we need to focus on ladder safety as well. http://www.superanchor.com/pdfs/Ladder%20Lock%20Low%20Res.pdf Last year, we had a bad fall just as someone stepped off the ladder and on to the roof and immediately feel to the ground. The foreman had just removed the jack and boards after tear-off, and did not have the employee wear a harness. Cost our insurance company over $30K, with surgeries and paid time off. Not to mention it raised our work comp rate back up from about 13% to about 19%. We also got shafted on our discount, which is actually now 1.05% (increased), and re-adjusted our experience modifier back the other way. When all is said an done, we'll pay every bit of that $30K our insurance paid out in increases, on top of our really workers comp. Second, the information provides a compelling case as to why our customers should use our company, as compared to others that care not to comply with our current state and federal laws. Third, it gives me peace of mind, in knowing that we're doing the right thing in spending over $30K a year on safety equipment, including Cougar Paw boots, replacement pads (the most expensive part), safety gloves, hard hats, saftey glasses, harnesses, ropes, etc, for everyone who works with us.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

i've been doin this racket 32yrs now, and yet to have seen a fatality from fallin, i've seen some close calls because of ropes on unneeded areas of a roof, but no fatalitys....I guess some should continue roofin and some should just find another f'n trade....common sense ppl and if ya aint got it....stay on the damn ground...


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

I've seen some pretty bad injuries from falling. Electrician fell off a ladder from about 10 feet up and broke his arm / wrist so bad he nearly died from blood loss (compound fracture) on the spot. He was generally a careful worker, and had plenty of common sense. Accidents happen, you can't control or foresee everything. You can however make a conscious effort to be as safe as possible.

I might not have seen anybody die from a fall, but it happens and a lot of people get hurt badly on jobsites from a myriad of hazards.

With that kind of attitude toward working safely, I'd never work for you Inter.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never seen so many self rightous guys in one spot other then on this long distance talker, pretty much every job i go by i see ropes....just hangin there and the roofer running around with a harness connected to nothing...i bet most of you guys are the same...would nt work for me ...Bawwaaahaaa good one small...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

smalpierre said:


> Electrician fell off a ladder from about 10 feet up and broke his arm / wrist so bad he nearly died from blood loss (compound fracture) on the spot. He was generally a careful worker, and had plenty of common sense.


 were talkin about roofers small...


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Interloc said:


> were talkin about roofers small...


Of course, I forgot - only roofers work on roofs ... except this guy was wiring up commercial HVAC units. Guess where those reside? That's right - the roof!

Electricians live on ladders too.

I've seen good electricians get zapped, and good roofers slide off the roof. I've seen good plumbers burn houses down, and good carpenters shoot themselves with nail guns, and cut bodily bits off with a saw. Common sense has nothing to do with it. Actually, common sense would dictate that working safe means you have a better chance of going home at the end of the day.

That being said - yes, I think ropes all over a 4:12 are absurd, and a trip hazard, and harnesses can restrict mobility. Roofers aren't likely to remain hooked up on a low slope, and common sense is that in certain circumstances they present more hazard than safety measure.

Kind of reminds me of this:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Interloc said:


> I've never seen so many self rightous guys in one spot other then on this long distance talker, pretty much every job i go by i see ropes....just hangin there and the roofer running around with a harness connected to nothing...i bet most of you guys are the same...would nt work for me ...Bawwaaahaaa good one small...


Not only would I not work for you, but I wouldn't let you on one of my job sites :laughing:

Seriously though - you kind of seem like the guy that will ride a guy for not wanting to dance around on a freshly tar papered 18:12 ...

And I'd rather see nothing but cushions than a bunch of ropes dangling everywhere with nobody hooked up to them for sure. I want everyone to make it home intact.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

no i wouldnt ride them at all, all it is is common f'n sense if the roof is steep, icy, wet cedar,frosty, wear a f'n rope but when its a 1 story 5/12...give me a break, and for those idiots running around handing fines out because where not following there rules, making the honest workin guy feel like a criminal is the f'n joke and someone i wouldn't want to work for! and what do i care if you would work for me or not...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

smalpierre said:


> That being said - yes, I think ropes all over a 4:12 are absurd, and a trip hazard, and harnesses can restrict mobility. Roofers aren't likely to remain hooked up on a low slope, and common sense is that in certain circumstances they present more hazard than safety measure.


Oh I see, when YOU think its a hazard its alright to unhook?..make up your mind small


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

4:12 pitch....:thumbup: Always remember "SAFETY FIRST"






Where was this crew of 3 Common Sense?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

bottom line..accidents happen whether you guys are there or not, so get a real job and let your bubble burst...


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> bottom line..accidents happen whether you guys are there or not, so get a real job and let your bubble burst...


I wouldn't be doing this job if it wasn't REAL.. Lol, I think that you're just jelous and deep deep inside you are dreaming to be a safety guy.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> were talkin about roofers small...


We had a guy fall, low slope roof, had a funny 1' offset, we were spreading the sheet out and on his one side he was good, other side not so much. fell maybe 10' was hurt real bad. I got to carry the guy to the truck and then in to the hospital. I sat with him at the hospital for a good number of hours. While I agree some aspects of OSHA's rules are not needed, but your caviler attitude is just plain retarded. It would be fudging funny having OSHA show up to your "job" site. When we had a safety "trainer" part of his job was to also inform us on what to do if OSHA show up. 

What would you do? Say OSHA shows up to your site, and BTW when they show up you have already been in-violation. What would you do? 

Just because you don't think you need to have safety equipment doesn't change the fact its a law. Sometimes I think your just being an ass to be an ass.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

sub buddy just sub if your a sole propretor its up to you if you want fall protection or not....


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Just because you don't think you need to have safety equipment doesn't change the fact its a law. Sometimes I think your just being an ass to be an ass.


 Hey take a pill, I never said we dont need safety equipment, I said we dont need wanna bes playin big OSHA man and safety guys going around telling us guys who do this day in day out how to be safe, its f'kn common sense and yes accidents happen, still no need for safety guys and oshas..


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> sub buddy just sub if your a sole propretor its up to you if you want fall protection or not....


If your incorporated then it does not matter if your a sole propretor, you will be cited any way. Trust me, i know people who tried to pull that shit and the next thing the get is a citation in their name. If you dont Pay, then its turned over to the IRS, and once that happens you are royally screwed. You DONT Fuck with the IRS.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Did i say inc?....NO and you forget I;m in the land of FREEDOM...Canada!!!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

interloc said:


> hey take a pill, i never said we dont need safety equipment, i said we dont need wanna bes playin big osha man and safety guys going around telling us guys who do this day in day out how to be safe, its f'kn common sense and yes accidents happen, still no need for safety guys and oshas..


read again safety!!


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> Did i say inc?....NO and you forget I;m in the land of FREEDOM...Canada!!!


Land of freedom my ASS...:laughing:... Check yourself before you wreck yourself...:no: Just read the below stories of how FREE Canada is...:thumbup:

1. The Man was angry because he was waiting for his mother at the airport for 16 HOURS
2. He did not speak a single word of English, only Polish
3. The Vancouver AP Security made the mistake of firstly identifying him wrong, and then﻿ proceed to interrogate him without the assistance of a translator
4. He died not only because he had a heart condition but if you look closely, the security guards suffocated him with their knees.





 
Elderly Man Fined $5200 for Growing Cucumbers In His Vancouver Basement

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Must Call 911 To Get Medical Help In Canadian Hospitals

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Blow Bubbles In Canada, Get Arrested!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Interloc said:


> Oh I see, when YOU think its a hazard its alright to unhook?..make up your mind small


I'm not the guy that thinks that OSHA is the end all to safety - It's just the law and it is what it is.

Sometimes their rules may be more of a hazard than a benefit. Nobody's perfect.

Yes, the job is hazardous. That's why it's important to always keep safety in mind. The statistics were what we were talking about, and they help figure out what creates the hazards.

The human mind is a powerful thing. It's brought us to our current pinnacle of technology, while it's also brought us insane destructive power. It's not what you have, it's how you use it.

I know you don't care if I'd work for you or not - and I don't care whether or not you'd have me work for you. I'm good with that  I do agree with what you're getting at a bit, but it's the attitude that's the clincher. You seem to be the guy that'd fire a guy for not doing something he didn't feel safe doing because he's "not cut out for it" or whatever.

If a guy feels safe walking a 12:12, and obviously is - I'm good with that personally. On the other hand, if a guy wants a rope for a 4:12, I'm good with that too. Considering the penalties, anybody working for me will do what I tell them - which is follow the regs. If it slows them down, then I've got to price jobs higher to reflect.

It is what it is, and that's what it is.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Land of freedom my ASS...:laughing:... Check yourself before you wreck yourself...:no: Just read the below stories of how FREE Canada is...:thumbup:
> 
> 1. The Man was angry because he was waiting for his mother at the airport for 16 HOURS
> 2. He did not speak a single word of English, only Polish
> ...


 are ya kidding,...compared to what i hear on the american news and what you guys do to each other,:blink: and our news...that stuff is kindergarden crap compared to your guys news


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> Hey take a pill, I never said we dont need safety equipment, I said we dont need wanna bes playin big OSHA man and safety guys going around telling us guys who do this day in day out how to be safe, its f'kn common sense and yes accidents happen, still no need for safety guys and oshas..


Why do you keep reading here if you don't want to listen to "Safety Man". Instead of raging on him just ignore him. Some people actually care about this stuff.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Why do you keep reading here if you don't want to listen to "Safety Man". Instead of raging on him just ignore him. Some people actually care about this stuff.


Why do you care that i'm "raging" on him?? Take some of your own advise!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> Why do you care that i'm "raging" on him?? Take some of your own advise!


Because I'm actually interested in some of the things he is saying. I care about our employee's and our business. I've been to a number of OSHA seminars the last few years. 

The reason I care why your are raging on him is the simple fact I'm sure others would like to hear some of what he is saying also and don't want a holier then thou roofer who doesn't need safety run him off. Simple enough?


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

1985gt said:


> The reason I care why your are raging on him is the simple fact I'm sure others would like to hear some of what he is saying also and don't want a holier then thou roofer who doesn't need safety run him off. Simple enough?


Thanks for your support and don't worry, i've deal with ignorent people like him all the time. I'm not going anywhere. Thanks Again.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Safety_Guy said:


> Thanks for your support and don't worry, i've deal with ignorent people like him all the time. I'm not going anywhere. Thanks Again.


In this business everybody does. While I don't agree with some of OHSA's laws doesn't mean I do not have to follow them. They seem to change them at the drop of a hat and quite frankly they can be hard to understand and follow. It's a lot of work for companies to stay up to date and make sure that the employees follow the rules. 

Some people are just jerks to be jerks. Granted I do not have a high regard for some of the safety people we have contracted out in the past, does not mean I won't take in the info they are telling us.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Because I'm actually interested in some of the things he is saying. I care about our employee's and our business. I've been to a number of OSHA seminars the last few years.
> 
> The reason I care why your are raging on him is the simple fact I'm sure others would like to hear some of what he is saying also and don't want a holier then thou roofer who doesn't need safety run him off. Simple enough?


 as i said, where does it say we dont need safety oh great 85? and tell me, what you have learned so far??...:blink: that you shouldnt know already going on a roof...statistics?..yup need that when i go back up onto roof!?!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Interloc said:


> as i said, where does it say we dont need safety oh great 85? and tell me, what you have learned so far??...:blink: that you shouldnt know already going on a roof...statistics?..yup need that when i go back up onto roof!?!


Statistics can shed light on where, when, and how people get hurt. We can use that information to prevent potential accidents. Just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> as i said, where does it say we dont need safety oh great 85? and tell me, what you have learned so far??...:blink: that you shouldnt know already going on a roof...statistics?..yup need that when i go back up onto roof!?!



Common sense is not a safety plan. 

Statistics show that more falls happen while people are stepping on and off a ladder then any other time in roofing. I learned that along time ago. I also almost watched a guy almost fall 40' off a ladder luckily he was able to pitch his weight forward and land on the roof. He was half on half off little bit scary. Oh the guy has over 35 years experience climbing on and off ladders too.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

and safety guy or osha helped how?...


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc.... If it wasnt for this OSHA inspector, this guy might not have made it back home that day. You are one IGNORANT Bastard.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

And there ya go..no common sense..


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> And there ya go..no common sense..


So according to your thinking, the 4547 people that lost their lives at work in 2010 haad NO COMMON SENSE? What about the hundred thusands of those that lived through an accient and what about the people that worked around them? According to you none of them have common sense? Your a Joke. Your statements tell me that you have no common sense.
Do you drink alcohol? Common Sense should tell you that its bad for your liver.
Do you smoke? Common Sense should tell you that its bad for your lungs.
Do you drive faster than the posted speed limit? Oh...why? If Common Sense should tell you that you can get pulled over and get a ticket or have an accident and end up killing yourself or others.
Do you ride a motorcycle? Common Sense will tell you that they are relly dangerous.
And so on and on and on.......
Again, I hate to say this to you, but THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS COMMON SENSE.. It's an excuse term that is used by Ignorant People (such as yourself) for when BAD things happen to others and they have zero direct impact on you. But the minute something would happen to you or your loved one, you would be blaming others and not your own COMMEN SENSE.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

what i am saying is we dont need all you safety guys and osha running around with over grown heads trying to tell everyone how its done and fining ppl that dont do it there way..whether you guys are there or not...ACCIDENTS happen, so quit adding what you think i'm f'n saying...and yes there is such a thing as common sense,are you dum or something?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you drink alcohol? Common Sense should tell you that its bad for your liver.
_Nope dont drink_
Do you smoke? Common Sense should tell you that its bad for your lungs.
_ Nope dont smoke_
Do you drive faster than the posted speed limit? Oh...why? If Common Sense should tell you that you can get pulled over and get a ticket or have an accident and end up killing yourself or others.
_ The rebel in me_
Do you ride a motorcycle? Common Sense will tell you that they are relly dangerous.
_Yes and they are no more dangerous then a cage_
And so on and on and on.......
Again, I hate to say this to you, but THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS COMMON SENSE.. It's an excuse term that is used by Ignorant People (such as yourself) for when BAD things happen to others and they have zero direct impact on you. 
_To say there is no common sense in ppl is about the dumbest thing i've heard..and to think your a safety guy..WTF??_


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> what i am saying is we dont need all you safety guys and osha running around with over grown heads trying to tell everyone how its done and fining ppl that dont do it there way..whether you guys are there or not...ACCIDENTS happen, so quit adding what you think i'm f'n saying...and yes there is such a thing as common sense,are you dum or something?


Why dosen't your common sense tell you that your an idiot?... I'm done talking to you. Your a waste of my time and I would really and i mean REALLY appreciate if you could RESTRAIN yourself from reading my future posts. If my posts bother you so much, then dont read them, $hit dont even look in the SAFETY section.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I feel bad for the families that did lose theirs. But on the other side of the coin I am with Interlock on the common sense. I am sure stupid, or scared stupid people had a lot to do with it. 

I value my life and those around me- I do things safe, where I am comfortable. Now abiding by the ever changing requirements is something all by itself and in the end should be left up to the worker-


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Why dosen't your common sense tell you that your an idiot?... I'm done talking to you. Your a waste of my time and I would really and i mean REALLY appreciate if you could RESTRAIN yourself from reading my future posts. If my posts bother you so much, then dont read them, $hit dont even look in the SAFETY section.


Am I an idiot because I dont agree with you? and I'll post where and when I feel like it, you still haven/t answered anything...how do you make a difference, and are you really calling everybody idiots because they don/t have common sense?? :blink: because accidents happen,whether your there or not and if there wasnt common sense, then believe me your work would be WWWAAAYYY more busier!........idiot..


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

At the very least he is got you talking about safety and the rest of us tuning in to the fireworks. Either way, safety has been on my mind because of it and in a sense this thread is serving a purpose. 

I agree it is common sense, but over time people tend to slack and / or when a supervisor is not on site. The more we talk about safety, the less likely we are to have a stupid mistake result in an injury. Thankfully, the most we deal with is strains and occasional stitches. 

Andy


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> Am I an idiot because I dont agree with you? and I'll post where and when I feel like it, you still haven/t answered anything...how do you make a difference, and are you really calling everybody idiots because they don/t have common sense?? :blink: because accidents happen,whether your there or not and if there wasnt common sense, then believe me your work would be WWWAAAYYY more busier!........idiot..


I would like to think that by teaching the 10 and 30 Hour OSHA classes to over 200 contractors and teaching the Fall Protetion Class to over 500 contractors I made some sort of a difference. I've yet to receive a phone call telling me that one of the participants lost their life or sustained a serious injury. By, showing up to my clients jobsites and conducting JSA's and making them change things, right there and them, I deffinately made a difference... You need to open up your narrow eyes and look around, and understand the SAFETY is part of your everyday activities, and like someone stated earlier... "Common Sense is NOT a Safety Plan".... This is my last reply to your Ignorant Ass.... Have a SAFE LIFE !!!!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> I would like to think that by teaching the 10 and 30 Hour OSHA classes to over 200 contractors and teaching the Fall Protetion Class to over 500 contractors I made some sort of a difference. I've yet to receive a phone call telling me that one of the participants lost their life or sustained a serious injury. By, showing up to my clients jobsites and conducting JSA's and making them change things, right there and them, I deffinately made a difference... You need to open up your narrow eyes and look around, and understand the SAFETY is part of your everyday activities, and like someone stated earlier... "Common Sense is NOT a Safety Plan".... This is my last reply to your Ignorant Ass.... Have a SAFE LIFE !!!!


uummm this is whats called common sense, to say the least, it was there COMMON SENSE to decide to have a safety class...boy wake up man...:hammer:...idiot..


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> uummm this is whats called common sense, to say the least, it was there COMMON SENSE to decide to have a safety class...boy wake up man...:hammer:...idiot..


According to you're previous statement, 



Interloc said:


> Hey take a pill, I never said we dont need safety equipment,* I said we dont need wanna bes playin big OSHA man and safety guys going around telling us guys who do this day in day out how to be safe,* its f'kn common sense and yes accidents happen, still no need for safety guys and oshas..


If everyone was as IGNORANT as you, then none of them would take these classes, since COMMON SENSE would tell them "JUST DON'T FALL and you will be Okay" Common Sense is not what told them to take the class. Some of them took it, because they don't want to become a statistic (they value their life and their family), others took it because the LAW requires them to and others took it because their Employers made them take it. AGAIN, You'r an IDIOT...:whistling:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Interloc said:


> * then believe me your work would be WWWAAAYYY more busier!........idiot*..


 if there was no common sense this statement would be true...boy you are an idiot!! wake up you ignorant ass!!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Any chance you two are arguing semantics?


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Its like talking to a Freaking Wall.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> and safety guy or osha helped how?...


By helping us recognize the dangers. Learning the almost daily changing rules. I'm not sure if you realize this but here we are required to have a written safety plan along with the required training. We use to have a "Safety Dude" we new do it all our selfs. Once a week or so we have a safety meeting. Does it cut in to our work time? Well yes and no we try and do it when its a bad weather day. Does it cut in to profit for the company? Yes of course it does. It costs alot less then if OSHA showed up and started slapping out the fines, or god forbid someone died on one of job sites (btw OSHA will be out there really quickly if that happens and you are shut down until their investigation is done). Most importantly the boss nor do I want to make that call to let the family members know. All the money in the world will not bring that worker back.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Its like talking to a Freaking Wall.


 exactaly you are same one minded, so please inform how there is no such thing as common sense.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

so what i understand here is that you guys dont know how to run a safe crew...wow..i wouldnt want to work for ya..ya need some bozo telling how to be safe..double wow...i shake my head


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

*Workers face greater hazards at home, than at work* quote from safety guy.

sooo you guys got a class for this?, or how about a safety guy? i mean everybody is all for staying safe are you not?..:whistling:

so my point is if its more dangerous at home then work..and you dont have a safety clown at home, just COMMON SENSE, why you need him at work where its *less* dangerous?? :blink:


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> *Workers face greater hazards at home, than at work* quote from safety guy.
> 
> sooo you guys got a class for this?, or how about a safety guy? i mean everybody is all for staying safe are you not?..:whistling:
> 
> so my point is if its more dangerous at home then work..and you dont have a safety clown at home, just COMMON SENSE, why you need him at work where its *less* dangerous?? :blink:


 
You are trully an IDIOT. There is more accidents at home then at work, why?, because our guard is down at home, there is no one constantly reminding you to work safe at home as there is at the jobsite. Also, because you dont get paid to work safe at home, you tend not to... At work you know that if you work unsafe, you might loose your job due to an injury, therefore you put on the safety equipment that is necessary to keep you safe, there is an incentive to working safe at work, but there isint one when you work at home and that's why accidents happen more at home, then at work. Also, at home you tend to have a beer or drink, your more relaxed and there are other obsticles that come in to play, where as at work you dont have these obsticles. 
Safety is an awareness that should be followed at work as well as at home. 
Do you have a fire extinguisher at home? Do you have an emergency plan in case of a fire? Does your family know how to use the extinguisher? I bet that you had NO idea that a 10lbs ABC Dry Chemical extinguisher will only last about 23 seconds. (NOW YOU KNOW)... People die in house fires everyday, because the think that a fire extinguisher will last them up to 30 minutes and that they can extinguish the entire house and get out....

DO THIS... without telling your family members, as them if they know how long an extinguisher will last them if they were to use it... I bet, none of them will tell you 23 seconds... You will be surprised..

Safety should be a part of your everyday life... BTW... you look really pathetic trying to use my own posts agains me....:thumbdown:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> You are trully an IDIOT. There is more accidents at home then at work, why?, because our guard is down at home, there is no one constantly reminding you to work safe at home as there is at the jobsite. Also, because you dont get paid to work safe at home, you tend not to... At work you know that if you work unsafe, you might loose your job due to an injury, therefore you put on the safety equipment that is necessary to keep you safe, there is an incentive to working safe at work, but there isint one when you work at home and that's why accidents happen more at home, then at work. Also, at home you tend to have a beer or drink, your more relaxed and there are other obsticles that come in to play, where as at work you dont have these obsticles.
> Safety is an awareness that should be followed at work as well as at home.
> Do you have a fire extinguisher at home? Do you have an emergency plan in case of a fire? Does your family know how to use the extinguisher? I bet that you had NO idea that a 10lbs ABC Dry Chemical extinguisher will only last about 23 seconds. (NOW YOU KNOW)... People die in house fires everyday, because the think that a fire extinguisher will last them up to 30 minutes and that they can extinguish the entire house and get out....
> 
> ...


 LOL :laughing: idiot..what happened to not answering anymore?? i love how you use the extreme things in life :yes: yup with your kind of mentality were all idiots and need you safety clowns, i guess you'll be around because of osha,but really it boils down to us guys using our COMMON SENSE


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Interloc said:


> LOL :laughing: idiot..what happened to not answering anymore?? i love how you use the extreme things in life :yes: yup with your kind of mentality were all idiots and need you safety clowns, i guess you'll be around because of osha,but really it boils down to us guys using our COMMON SENSE


Yes, I've once again stooped down to your level of maturity and went against my word to answer your Dumb Ass. I just cant help but tho think that if I try once more, u might actually GET IT. I guess u're just STUCK on STUPID. 
And for the record, I never said that All Roofers are Idiots, if fact I said that i admire guys who work in this profession and my hat comes off to them. You (Intrloc) are just the idiot. Interloc wheather you were a roofer or not after talking to you, I would still have made the same opinion about you. If in your eyes I'm the clown, then I wonder what that makes you, perhaps you are the ring leader and in your little peanut brain, we all are a part of your Circus.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Yes, I've once again stooped down to your level of maturity and went against my word to answer your Dumb Ass. I just cant help but tho think that if I try once more, u might actually GET IT. I guess u're just STUCK on STUPID.
> And for the record, I never said that All Roofers are Idiots, if fact I said that i admire guys who work in this profession and my hat comes off to them. You (Intrloc) are just the idiot. Interloc wheather you were a roofer or not after talking to you, I would still have made the same opinion about you. If in your eyes I'm the clown, then I wonder what that makes you, perhaps you are the ring leader and in your little peanut brain, we all are a part of your Circus.


 As i thought if a person disagrees with you "the clown" then they are idiots in your little brain, and you are no different then the clowns around here, your heads just keep growing and you clowns are just better and anyone who disagrees is an idiot,but in your little world we are all idiots because we all dont have common sense, you my friend need to expand your knowledge and find your common sense..things will open up for you when ya find it.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> so what i understand here is that you guys dont know how to run a safe crew...wow..i wouldnt want to work for ya..ya need some bozo telling how to be safe..double wow...i shake my head



You would never ever make the cut working on one of our crews. Your post shows how well you take directions. Of course our crews are safe.

Its a law you have to have someone teaching you safety, whether its one of your own employees or a hired safety guy. If you knew 1/2 of what you have to do here to be OSHA legal you may give a 1/2 a chit.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

we know all the rules and my crews are safe, accident free, so dont tell me if i knew half of the chit as you call it iwould give a chit, what i dont give a chit about is these safety clowns that cant make it on a roof telling us how its done.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

and then say theres no such thing as common sense...thats just f'n retarded..must have a pea brain to think that.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> we know all the rules and my crews are safe, accident free, so dont tell me if i knew half of the chit as you call it iwould give a chit, what i dont give a chit about is these safety clowns that cant make it on a roof telling us how its done.



You still don't get it.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> You still don't get it.


 explain ohh great one.


----------



## CarlE (Mar 14, 2014)

*Wow..*

Wow over 100 deaths from falling off a ladder... That's terrible.

Still makes it extremely uncommon. There are about about 10,000 deaths from drunk driving a year. 

If you break it down, there are 2 deaths per state per year from falling off a ladder. The guys must have been pretty reckless though.


----------



## Trapeze Artiste (Mar 15, 2014)

I appreciated reading your post, although, I have to admit that it freaked me out that my age group had the highest death rate. 

However, as I type this I am starting to realize why that might be.

After working with a few younger employees (Early to mid twenties "ish") I would have bet, that they held the record for most work related deaths. I'm not trying to insult that particular age group but they tend to take bigger risks at times to prove their worth. To be fair some of them are the best guys on a crew.

I'd like to know how many of those people in my group, died of an age related issue combined with an accident. Hard one to track unfortunately, because my own complaint are vision, pain and cramps from tired, mildly arthritic joints. I'm not on the tools anymore, but even doing a hail inspection these days...

Anyway thanks for the info


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

*2014 Roofing Fatalities compiled from this report*. 
https://www.osha.gov/dep/fatcat/fy14_federal-state_summaries.pdf
1/12/2014 - Scotland, MD: Worker killed in fall from ladder.
1/13/2014 - St. George, UT: Worker died in fall from roof.
1/15/2014 - Pittsburg, CA: Worker killed in fall from roof while making repairs.
1/16/2014 - Burlington, IA: Worker died in fall from roof.
1/16/2014 - Honolulu, H: Worker died in fall through a skylight
1/24/2014 - Grand Rapids, MI: Worker killed in fall from ladder.
1/26/2014 - Senatobia, MS: Employer died in fall from ladder.
1/31/2014 - Farmington Hills, MI: Worker died in fall from roof.
2/3/2014 - Coral Gables, FL: Worker killed in fall from ladder.


----------

